# Indiana snow



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like I'll get to run the snowblower again. We only had one snow that was 8"-10" this winter. Right now we're under a winter storm warning and it's really putting it down. We're supposed to have 7" by nightfall and supposed to change to sleet & freezing rain after midnight. The warning expires at 7 AM monday. 
Currently it's 14 deg with a 15 MPH NE wind (gusting to 29mph) & a -2 wind chill. With the air temp being this cold i can't see getting any sleet or freezing rain. 
Ah yes, Indiana weather.....if you don't like it, just hang around...it'll change in a couple hours!


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I am ready for the snow too! Your Indiana snow is coming my way... I can't wait.


----------

